# Lab Draathar Mix?



## Long Spur (Sep 22, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody out there has experience or any knowlege of a Lab - Draathar mix? My friend is thinking about breeding his female chocolate with a male draathar.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

If you want a mut a go to the pound and pick one up there are plenty out there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't know anyone who would buy a cross like that....does he plan on going to all the trouble of raising pups just to give them away?


----------



## gwp guy (Oct 9, 2006)

Why would a person do that? What do you have in ND that a Drat can't hunt? If the drat does not do everything (and more) that the lab does.. you have a training issue not a need to outcross your dog.

Just my humble opinion....

GWP GUY


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

That is one of the worst ideas I've seen posted on this board. Things like that are where the old dog trainers saying "If it's brown, flush it." came from.


----------



## Long Spur (Sep 22, 2006)

It was just an idea. Both dogs are excellent hunters and I thought that the offspring would inherit these traits. I do agree with Ken W. that the pups might be hard to sell. Thanks for everybody's input. That's what I was looking for.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

i have a pointing lab and i love her. SHe is only 4.5 months old and points about 70% of the time and that is rising. In my opinion i have the best of both worlds!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ken told the dirty rotten truth about it.. but damn i bet they would be some interesting looking dogs. Don't forget all breeds of dogs are a mixture of breeds when they first start the line.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

long spur: Go ahead as long as you aren't trying to sell pups to make money. I have a cross bred and love her. She really hunts hard for me and does great over water and land. Lots of people are looking for good hunting dogs without having to fork out huge bucks. If I needed another dog right now, I would probably be interested in a pup. two is enough right now though.

If all we had were registered pure bred pups, many of us wouldn't be able to afford a good hunting dog.

Cattlemen cross breed to get the best bang for the buck. No reason why you can't do that with dogs. Just don't be trying to get $1000 a piece for them. Make sure they get to good owners.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

bad idea, it doesn't matter how good they might be

what you will end up with is a few good homes and a bunch of pups that will end up in the pound with all the rest of pups like this. Which if you go to the pound an take a look will break your heart if you love dogs.

There are too many well bred dogs without homes without adding to the situation. Most people shouldn't even breed purebred dogs either.

If your not breeding with the goal of improving the breed you shouldn't be doing it


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## Long Spur (Sep 22, 2006)

Bob M. I'm not looking for a show dog. I think they would be hunting machines. My uncle has owned lab/german shorthair cross his whole life. Every one of them has been an outstanding hunting dog. Again I didn't say that we were doing this for sure. I just wanted input from other people and I thank you all for your replies.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Just remember that not only do you accent the positive qualities of the dogs, you magnify the negative qualities as well. You may end up with pups that won't point and can't take cold water. Think about it a while.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bad Idea, if it is an accident then deal with it but I wouldn't plan a breeding like this for points already mentioned in this thread. Go to the pound or animal shelter and take a look we have a enough cross breeds already without planning for them...


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Don't know that I would breed them on purpose but, I have a 5 year old female 1/2 yellow lab and 1/2 german wirehair and she is the best. I have hunted over alot of other dogs and I'll take her hands down to the rest. On the other hand I also own a registered GSP that is just turned 1 year old. I would probably not do it if I were you, it did make for an interesting dog though, both of her parents were registered from good blood lines and she is the result of an accident. She has a nose on her that is outstanding, points and holds with the best of them, retrieves with the best of them. I was in a situation where I couldn't afford a more expensive dog at the time so I went with her.


----------

